# headrest cards is it a good idea?



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Im thinking about placing those cards on my headrest for passengers to read. Saying, plz giving me a 5 star rating. Cause a low rating can get me suspended. Are those a bad idea?
I also wanted to place one that offers free water and candy. Or is offering those a bad idea also. I'm new so I'm just trying to get creative but don't wanna be a outcast uber driver. Does anyone else have these in the car? If so what does yours say? An how can I download the cards free? cause I only see them on eBay for 10$


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thx u I appreciate it. Plz lmk if u make more that I can download. Like the free water and candy. Thxs again


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't understand what u mean by that? If I add those cards to headrest of seat for passengers to read in the back, im sum how a serial killer? Plz elaborate!


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> Thx u I appreciate it. Plz lmk if u make more that I can download. Like the free water and candy. Thxs again


I will be working on more downloadable signs today, will probably have them posted in a day or two

I will respond to this thread so you know


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Stygge said:


> If you're not a known serial killer this must be the best way to get one-starred. Please let us know how it goes.


I actually have 4.98 on Lyft and 4.9? on Uber... This sign is in use everytime I drive.

Why would asking someone to consider giving 5 stars be bad?

Unless they damage my vehicle or are just fully out of control, I give 5s


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> I will be working on more downloadable signs today, will probably have them posted in a day or two
> 
> I will respond to this thread so you know


 awesome thx you. Can't wait


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> awesome thx you. Can't wait


Ok, it's ready for ya!

I made a webpage with all my signs (so far) here: http://tradedress.tk

I made it so two fit on one page, one for each seat!


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thx you thx you Thx you . ive tried to find these for weeks. Ur awesome thxs again


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I actually have 4.98 on Lyft and 4.9? on Uber... This sign is in use everytime I drive.
> 
> Why would asking someone to consider giving 5 stars be bad?
> 
> Unless they damage my vehicle or are just fully out of control, I give 5s


You'll need to be more discerning.

Entitled, rude, arguing about directions, sarcastic, leaves trash of any kind, slams doors or lets it bounce open, responds "on my way" and doesn't show within a minute or two, brings food/drink, sneaks alcohol, uses snuff/snus/chew, messes with you, extremely short rides.

TONS of reasons to rate 1-4, don't give everyone 5's, it'll help the rest of us.


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> You'll need to be more discerning.
> 
> Entitled, rude, arguing ..........
> 
> TONS of reasons to rate 1-4, don't give everyone 5's, it'll help the rest of us.


yup, agreed


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Headrest cards = Bad idea
I did that once and my ratings plummeted.. Nowadays I only make sure they hear me giving five stars.. If feasible, I make them see me giving them five stars.

But you may have better luck with headrest cards.


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

I use a piece of laminate & slid it into the seat pocket



http://imgur.com/RQ2R8bU

 works for me, ymmv


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

In considering this. Is it really terrible? I actually like the idea of an insert like mcgyuber seems less intrusive then a hanger on the headrest


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I have them and have a 4.97 rating. I don't give out free water but for have free gum and candy that no one really asks for, I like them and makes the van look professional


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Ajc75 (Aug 3, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> View attachment 54999


Where did you get them or order them from. I like this one, all the ones I've seen ask for tips and I don't want to ask just for 5 stars


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

You can purchase them on Amazon. Good thing with these they can be used for both Uber and Lyft so no need to worry about people saying something or getting confused. 

I'm starting to drive for Lyft in next few days and plan to not put any tip signage up and see what tips I get then make a decision if I need to out signage up. Since Lyft has tip in app I don't see a reason to out signage up.

I plan only to drive for uber to fill in and I'm not going to waste any further time trying to get tips from Uber riders. Uber has proved drivers are not any priority except to get rid of them so Uber is no longer a priority if mine till they show some loyalty


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

You can buy them with the little cards for free cum and free candy or without. I out the candy and gum signs up but lucky if 2riders a week ever ask.


----------



## Ajc75 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for your tip.!!!


----------

